# Where to get soft plastic



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I would like to try make my own soft plastic baits. I am not sure where to get the plastic, hardener, dyes ect. Is there I place local (Dayton area) that sell some of these supplies? I don't like to wait for shipping if I don't have too and preffer to support the local economy. I will be making my own molds as well. But I have that figured out already.


----------



## Bronzeback60 (May 20, 2009)

you can get most of what you need from Bass Pro


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Take a look at Jann&#8217;s Netcraft. They will have everything you need to make your own soft plastic baits and lots of other lure building components. They are a fairly local place (about a 2 hour drive). Jann&#8217;s has a retail showroom that is worth the drive to check out all of their unique products and get a hands on experience with the products. If you do need items shipped, they have a very fast turn around on shipping times. Being in the Dayton area, you should have items within a 1 day period. Check out their website for a full line of information:

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the responses! I was hoping someone in the Dayton Area would have what I'm looking for. I guess I will have to take a drive.
Thanks


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

fishermans on keowee st talk to chris he can get what ever you need 2222224 is there number


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

These guys carry everything you'll need.
http://www.lurecraft.com/catalog.cfm/plastic-products

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry, didn't see where you wanted to stay local....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crappiezilla (May 21, 2013)

If go with lure craft get the 502 medium. We use CaneyCreekMolds.com plastiol. Its some of the best we have used!


----------

